# MARRIAGE



## In_The_Tardis (Apr 26, 2014)

What if you could Marry someone on ACNL? Like you could ask them out on a date at the Cafe? Then they would propose to you. And you could have mutant children! I would date the heck out of Marshal! Who would you date?
(I just realized how creepy that sounds)


----------



## CR33P (Apr 26, 2014)

diana


----------



## Uffe (Apr 26, 2014)

Mira, though I don't swing that way. You'll have that option in Tomodachi Life. Just not with animals.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 26, 2014)

tortimer
hot turtle ASS


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 26, 2014)

no one because I wouldn't date anyone with a repeating dialogue first of all and second I wouldn't date any animal because wouldn't that be kinda weird lol


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 26, 2014)

Well in Chugga's Weeding Day video, some people misread it as Wedding Day....so many people were so upset he wasn't marrying Shari.

Anyway for me, Mira!


----------



## ninjavenus (Apr 26, 2014)

Buddy, I don't like where this conversation is steerin'. Find the Lord, please. 

Heh, but no, it would be too weird to marry an animal and have, uh, mutant babies with them. Now if I could be an animal myself, then I guess that'd be cool. Still wouldn't want to date any of the villagers, though. maybe Isabelle because she's just so adorbs 


PopteenPrincess said:


> tortimer
> hot turtle ASS





awesomeperson1 said:


> no one because *I wouldn't date anyone with a repeating dialogue* first of all and second I wouldn't date any animal because wouldn't that be kinda weird lol



ahahaha


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 26, 2014)

If I had to, Lopez, but he clearly has a thing for Erik so yeah...


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 26, 2014)

lopez or kyle

edit** but wolfgang has a thing for kyle and I wouldn't wanna get in the way of that so


----------



## Prisma (Apr 26, 2014)

Chief.

You know if i were a wolf and it wasnt awkward.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 26, 2014)

Animal Crossing Sims. We should also have the option to set the kitchen on fire and collect the insurance from our burnt down house and then stand outside and be abducted by aliens before Tom Nook can hunt us down.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Apr 26, 2014)

OMG Fang! <3 I love him. >w< Wouldn't think about having kids with him tho....
We would adopt Stitches as our kid. xD I wouldn't mind marry Marshal either. >w>
I'm so crazy. xD​


----------



## bigger34 (Apr 26, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> tortimer
> hot turtle ASS



L. O. L.

Anyways, Marshal, my bbycakes.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 26, 2014)

THINK ABOUT HOW MANY WEEABOOS WOULD PLAY THE GAME. I mean, they'd totally want human children with bunny/cat ears.
But I'd totally date Eugene. If he were human, I mean.

jambette = perfect house wife


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 26, 2014)

im losing my **** over "Repeating dialogue" OMFG

Uhm... can I marry all of them...? I... 
I have too many. /sits in her harem of lovers


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 26, 2014)

Probably Molly or Mint.


----------



## nammie (Apr 26, 2014)

not sure if I want mutant... children... lmao... but Beau or Rudy!!!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 26, 2014)

Either Marshal or Tammy.


----------



## squirtle (Apr 26, 2014)

THIS IS SO WEIRD HAHAHAHA. Butttttt, Kyle. Kyle's rad.


----------



## Ropera (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't think I want mutant children.Out of the villagers I have I guess I'd probably choose either Marshal or Groucho.


----------



## mewmew34 (Apr 26, 2014)

If we could date, Mayor Mew would absolutely date Filbert as soon as he shows up in my town.  I am way more in love with that little blue squirrel than is healthy.  My other girl character, Kitanya, would probably go for Static.  *I seem to have a thing for squirrels*.  Don't know who I'd pair my two male characters with.  Probably more squirrels.  XD  Mint is always cute.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Apr 27, 2014)

According to my friend, my in game husband is already O'Hare so...

In all honesty though probably not. I got Harvest moon and Rune factory for that. I'd love having roommates though.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 27, 2014)

To some people it's weird because they're animals, but I don't care. I would marry the bejeebus out of Isabelle in a heartbeat. You ever had a crush on Zelda or some other video game/anime/fictional character? I'm like that with Isabelle. Bought a really big plush of her too, I just find her so adorable. I wish at the very least there were more dialogue for her so you could delve a bit deeper into her personality. The things she says are just so adorable. ("Pile of fuzzy yellow puppy fluff", uguu) I'd love to give her things like you can with villagers...


----------



## In_The_Tardis (Apr 27, 2014)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> To some people it's weird because they're animals, but I don't care. I would marry the bejeebus out of Isabelle in a heartbeat. You ever had a crush on Zelda or some other video game/anime/fictional character? I'm like that with Isabelle. Bought a really big plush of her too, I just find her so adorable. I wish at the very least there were more dialogue for her so you could delve a bit deeper into her personality. The things she says are just so adorable. ("Pile of fuzzy yellow puppy fluff", uguu) I'd love to give her things like you can with villagers...


I have have a insane crush on Tuxedo Mask from Sailor Moon.. And Loki from Thor. :3


----------



## Fairy (Apr 27, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> tortimer
> hot turtle ASS



^^^^^^


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't think I'd 'marry' any of them, but if I could smoosh my villagers into one big family, I'd do it. 

But if it was a 'you have to choose' situation, I'd be kind of stuck between Ken and Daisy. Ken unapologetically flatters me (and my Zodiac sign is a Rooster), and Daisy's just too cute to be true -I love how interested in fossils and literature and science she is. 

Either way, Gaston would have to officiate. Because Gaston has to be there, you see.


----------



## doveling (Apr 27, 2014)

zoophilia : I

aha but if i really had to
like arranged animal marriage..
i'd say beau : O


----------



## squirtle (Apr 27, 2014)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> To some people it's weird because they're animals, but I don't care. I would marry the bejeebus out of Isabelle in a heartbeat. You ever had a crush on Zelda or some other video game/anime/fictional character? I'm like that with Isabelle. Bought a really big plush of her too, I just find her so adorable. I wish at the very least there were more dialogue for her so you could delve a bit deeper into her personality. The things she says are just so adorable. ("Pile of fuzzy yellow puppy fluff", uguu) I'd love to give her things like you can with villagers...




Get an Isabelle tattoo.


----------



## Baumren (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd really love for this to be an option for future games, but I think it would raise a bit too many eyebrows for nintendo to consider it.

Even though those who say it would be weird and fetish-inducing should notice that it's not like, in the game's canon, humans would be the only ones to do so. In the game there are countless moments in which the existence of inter-species relationships are suggested to be completely normal and acceptable.

PS, if I had the possibility I'd marry Knox and he'd move into my castle and we'd have the cutest little chicks ever 



Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> You ever had a crush on Zelda or some other video game/anime/fictional character?


Oh gosh, don't even go there xD though I usually take pride in how detatched I manage to be from fictional characters, I've also had my share of guilty feelings...


----------



## cIementine (Apr 27, 2014)

*Shep <3 J-just Shep <3*


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 27, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> tortimer
> hot turtle ASS



LOLOL I died


----------



## krielle (Apr 27, 2014)

Lobo <3


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 27, 2014)

(-3-) Brewster


----------



## Ropera (Apr 27, 2014)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> To some people it's weird because they're animals, but I don't care. I would marry the bejeebus out of Isabelle in a heartbeat. You ever had a crush on Zelda or some other video game/anime/fictional character? I'm like that with Isabelle. Bought a really big plush of her too, I just find her so adorable. I wish at the very least there were more dialogue for her so you could delve a bit deeper into her personality. The things she says are just so adorable. ("Pile of fuzzy yellow puppy fluff", uguu) I'd love to give her things like you can with villagers...



That's how I feel.I don't care that they're animals because it's fictional and they're very humanized anyway.Now if someone was attracted to real animals then that would be a different story.I'm personally not attracted to any of the Animal Crossing characters though.

I agree Isabelle is really cute.She was one of the reasons why I waned this game so much.She's like a mo? anime character.


----------



## lilyandemrys (Apr 27, 2014)

Um, probably Henry...


----------



## Lepidoptera (Apr 27, 2014)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> To some people it's weird because they're animals, but I don't care. I would marry the bejeebus out of Isabelle in a heartbeat. You ever had a crush on Zelda or some other video game/anime/fictional character? I'm like that with Isabelle. Bought a really big plush of her too, I just find her so adorable. I wish at the very least there were more dialogue for her so you could delve a bit deeper into her personality. The things she says are just so adorable. ("Pile of fuzzy yellow puppy fluff", uguu) I'd love to give her things like you can with villagers...



Its not weird to me. They are animals yes, but they also walk on two legs, talk, and wear clothes. Some even actively flirt with you. Keep on crushing on Isabelle. Never really get why some people compare it to zoophilia. There is a big difference between the AC world and real life.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 27, 2014)

lets see
blue koala
probably human bunny
sheep
eagle
ostrich 
ducky

i choose the bunny

wait

penguin
purple cat
rooster
darker rooster


----------



## Lars (Apr 27, 2014)

probably Chevre
but Savannah is pretty cool to


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 27, 2014)

Too bad there are no known female Nooks.  I'd totally marry into all that money.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

Tiffany bc Tiffany is life, Tiffany is love, etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rockthemike13 said:


> Too bad there are no known female Nooks.  I'd totally marry into all that money.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## r a t (Apr 27, 2014)

Bam.. or Punchy.. or both. eue


----------



## RainbowDustPegasus (Apr 27, 2014)

I know this is akward but Poncho, I remember him saying something cute, He said something Like "Well cause i wanted us to be Better Buds, so i got you a Ranch bed" And he said that with the blushing emoticon.. That was in AC:CF


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 27, 2014)

Dr shrunk should leave his wife and marry me

Marina uwu <3 my octowaifu


----------



## Liseli (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my f*king god. That's terrifying.



PopteenPrincess said:


> tortimer
> hot turtle ASS



I'd probably cuddle with Stitches and Zucker; and marry Marshal. That hair doe.


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 27, 2014)

myself (mayor)


----------



## Baumren (Apr 27, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Marina uwu <3 my octowaifu



....oh, so you're....into that kind of thing. If you know what I mean.
...interesting.


----------



## Liseli (Apr 27, 2014)

Baumren said:


> ....oh, so you're....into that kind of thing. If you know what I mean.
> ...interesting.



*Oh god. I just got what you meant just now.
Get your head out the gutter.
Right.
Nawh.*


----------



## Pepmint (Apr 27, 2014)

Kabuki!







And Digby...


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 27, 2014)

Seeing as how you're a human in the game, this would never happen...


----------



## Baumren (Apr 27, 2014)

Liseli said:


> *Oh god. I just got what you meant just now.
> Get your head out the gutter.
> Right.
> Nawh.*



I feel like one seriously bad girl and that I should go sit in the corner, but I just had to say it xD


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 27, 2014)

I've always thought of Bruce as my boyfriend. Once upon a time, I thought we could get married. We wouldn't have children because I don't want kids, not irl so not ig either. lol 

But lately I've realized, I can't be married to a cranky. I'm too emotionally needy for their cooler-than-thou personality. I need love and romance and all that...so it's time for Bruce to leave my town. I can't. I just can't. Parting is such sweet sorrow. *sighs


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2014)

Baumren said:


> ....oh, so you're....into that kind of thing. If you know what I mean.
> ...interesting.



Mmmmm bby you know it ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


-shot-


----------



## Cudon (Apr 28, 2014)

I wouldn't marry anybody myself... I'd just slowly ship my villagers together from the darkness. They would never even notice that the mayor is getting involved in their love life. Master plan.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 28, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Seeing as how you're a human in the game, this would never happen...



anything can happen
dont be so negative
/continues to lounge about her harem of villagers
(i make chevre wear french maid dresses its gr9)
i also second octowaifu but she is one of the many waifus


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 28, 2014)

Skyeee
So adorable but laid-back and she loves the rain and gardening and coffee. ;3;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 28, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Well in Chugga's Weeding Day video, some people misread it as Wedding Day....so many people were so upset he wasn't marrying Shari.
> 
> Anyway for me, Mira!


Haha! XD


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 28, 2014)

imo the species shouldnt matter, what matters is if theyre sentient enough to consent to a relationship. if you really think about it, theres plenty of interspecies relationships in media, and though it usually involves a humanoid alien and a human, the humanoid alien is still of another species.

though on earth there is no other species that we know of besides humans that are sentient enough to openly consent to a relationship with a human, so. yea.

leave us to prance around with our virtual, sentient animal baes


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> imo the species shouldnt matter, what matters is if theyre sentient enough to consent to a relationship. if you really think about it, theres plenty of interspecies relationships in media, and though it usually involves a humanoid alien and a human, the humanoid alien is still of another species.
> 
> though on earth there is no other species that we know of besides humans that are sentient enough to openly consent to a relationship with a human, so. yea.
> 
> leave us to prance around with our virtual, sentient animal baes








I can't. Nopity nope.​


----------



## Crazy (May 3, 2014)

Probably Diana or Lolly or someone... I dunno though owo


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

I mean, I've already gotten married to a few (Mint, Bella, ect).
Nop. no marage.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (May 3, 2014)

haha "mutant children" u w u  ..aw.

I think Cole is the only male out of my dream bunnies, so probably him .o. ..but, I have yet to have actually met him or know if I'd even like him, aside from his upfront cuteness so I can't really say.

For now, I think I'm on board the Marshal train. He's currently my favorite villager and always saying flirtatious-sounding things.


----------



## Mercedes (May 3, 2014)

Don't judge me judge me! Pietro is SEXY!


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 3, 2014)

I wouldn't date any villagers except maybe Colton but I would DEFINITELY go to other villager's weddings and stuff. Flurry and Marshal are my OTP ;v;


----------



## U s a g i (May 4, 2014)

I really like smug villagers, but.. I think I'd marry Muffy, strangely enough. o.o Or Flurry, I love that personality. ; u;


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

RedVelvetRabbit said:


> For now, I think I'm on board the Marshal train. He's currently my favorite villager and *always saying flirtatious-sounding things.*



Holy hell, I think I've been leading Marshal on... XD

"Marsh, we need to talk."


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 5, 2014)

Mott. He's adorable.


----------



## Waluigi (May 5, 2014)

I used the power of realizing chrissy is actually a human 

then dated her


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward (May 5, 2014)

Haha, repeating dialogue...
'Mayor Matthew, do you take Rosie to be your lawfully wedded wife?'
'I do.'
Rosie, do you take Mayor Matthew to be your lawfully wedded husband?
'Silly, I've been eyeing your wedding ring for a while now. Can I have it? For a large sum of bells, of course. 780 bells.'
One week later...
*Sees wedding ring in retail*
'That item's going for 375 bells.'


----------



## ChuChuRei (May 5, 2014)

I dunno, probably Olivia. If I was a cat or she was a human.


----------



## Mini Mario (May 5, 2014)

Get over here Gracie Grak! JK.
Err, Marina Probably. She is what granted life to Zucker Jesus. ALL HAIL OCTAVIAN!


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 5, 2014)

I'd marry Sticthes in a heartbeat <33333


----------



## MayorCecilia (May 5, 2014)

I would marry/date the 3 female wolves if I could but I would mostly go after Chief since he looks like a fox, and I wish we had more foxes then just Red with his art selling


----------



## fun123Joker (May 5, 2014)

Isabelle is too cute!!! But Lobo is a sweetie


----------



## Renkindle (May 5, 2014)

Pierce! He's my favorite villager <3


----------



## Puffy (May 5, 2014)

If it's ANYONE then Isabelle ;w;
But if it has to be a villager either Erik or Marshal ♥


----------



## tessabel (May 6, 2014)

Actual LOL at repeating dialogue.... Especially as more important issue in a marriage than being an animal lolol :-D


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)

Bob so we could make hot divine feline offspring


----------



## hanzy (May 6, 2014)

Benjamin <33


----------



## Trickilicky (May 6, 2014)

Haha, creepy or not, I've totally thought about this at some point or other. For me, Genji <3 and maybe a little side crush on Alice because she's so pretty and kind. I'd dress up real nice and take one of them to the island for some romantic Scavenger Hunting.


----------



## Yui Z (May 6, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I'd hate it. It would be way too much like Harvest Moon (as much as I love that series), and I'd probably avoid that feature of the game. Of course I'd still buy it since it's part of the series, but I don't think it would be too good.


----------



## Stalfos (May 6, 2014)

I'd marry Savannah in a heartbeat. We've already been dating for 7 or 8 years by now, so...

Oh, and Gaston would have to be my best man!


----------



## Mayor TB (May 6, 2014)

Ankha or Blanche.
And yes, before you ask, I am a furry.


----------



## xxLollyxx (May 6, 2014)

Biskit <3


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

O hare, he so cool


----------



## macuppie (May 6, 2014)

Rudy or kyle orrr Marshal


----------



## MayorSaki (May 8, 2014)

Francine, lol. She's so pretty and sweet lil bunny c:
Buuut maybe Marshal, cause he's adorable male squirrel~


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

None, because it is kinda scary.


----------



## Solaeus (May 12, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> None, because it is kinda scary.



OMG HAHA +1 for your comment

I'm dating wolfgang!
We share the same birthday and he's super coool
Man I don't need a real boyfriend, wolfgang's been my
boyfriend since wildworld!
But I'm not a furry, I can assure you that !


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

No, I think this would be so cute! Kind of like a weird Harvest Moon type thing. I would definitely go for Kyle. I think he would be super hot if he were real, and a human of course


----------



## mob (Jun 3, 2014)

i would marry teddy the jock bear


----------



## cIementine (Jun 3, 2014)

_There are too many hotties in this game I cannot decide <3_


----------



## krielle (Jun 3, 2014)

Either of the following I would consider:
Julian and any of the male wolves.

This is strange though haha.


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

K.K. Slider. A million times K.K. Slider.


----------



## Locket (Jun 3, 2014)

MY favorite villager, Phil


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jun 3, 2014)

Jay and my character would be a black swallow. That would be cute.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

Rooney, I love a kangaroo and gloves


----------



## katerinak (Jun 3, 2014)

this is beyond hilarious but definately Rudy...his muscles tho hahaha


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd marry Poncho in the blink of an eye if I had to.


----------



## skybluesky (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh man, probably Curlos or Fang or Isabelle. 

Not that I don't adore most of the NPCs. Who wouldn't love Brewster and Lief?


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> None, because it is kinda scary.



Yes


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nobody, I would go play Harvest Moon if I really wanted that to have dating as an implement in the game.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 7, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> no one because I wouldn't date anyone with a repeating dialogue first of all and second I wouldn't date any animal because wouldn't that be kinda weird lol


I fully agree.


----------



## Lazymoth (Jun 7, 2014)

chrissy, carmen, marina and zucker lol

The Animal Crossing ripoff Magician's Quest lets you date townsfolk and it's pretty cute!


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 7, 2014)

Nobody, it seems creepy to marry an animal.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lopez♥


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

Pietro


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jun 9, 2014)

Agnes, or Dr. Shrunk


----------



## SteveyTaco (Jun 9, 2014)

I never really thought about this, speaking of which.. *12 fan fictions later*


----------



## juneau (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my, no.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 9, 2014)

I would make Julian and Colton a couple!


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Nobody, I would go play Harvest Moon if I really wanted that to have dating as an implement in the game.




Dying cause I just found someone else who plays Harvest Moon <3

Beardo or Pietro.

Or Mr. Resetti/K.K Slider

Heck, I might go with Don Resetti
He seems a little bit nicer than his brother XD


----------



## bouncybabs (Jun 13, 2014)

um, maybe isabelle? this is all so weird and uncomfortable. but I can totally picture my mayor and isabelle joining forces and creating a dictatorship over the town


----------



## Kildor (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd marry Coco or Whitney. 


And Fang *has* to be my best man. He better be.  Or I'll be making a new coat.


----------



## Skeol (Jun 13, 2014)

I-I don't know they're all so lovely.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll be a pimp screw marriage everyone is my b!tch lol


----------



## dangerousflower (Jun 16, 2014)

kiki hands down. *wiggles out of skin to reveal bad fursona*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 16, 2014)

I would marry Kid Cat.

I would marry him so hard.

Ugh just think about it. He's a superhero. He can protect me from bullies like Chow and Peewee and being a superhero means big paycheck so hello beautiful Victorian mansion.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Lopez I'm a furry haha


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 17, 2014)

Ed is my bf :-----D


----------



## Sanguai (Jun 17, 2014)

Phiiiilll, he's so amazing <3


----------



## CloudMoonZ (Jun 17, 2014)

If I were a girl, I'd date Apollo,Leonardo or Wolfgang, just being honest here I think they all are cute 
I don't have much female villagers, only one I have is Phoebe but I see her as a older sister >_<
But personally, maybe Isabelle haha


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 17, 2014)

Olivia.


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 17, 2014)

Kiki


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Dying cause I just found someone else who plays Harvest Moon <3



oi I play HM too!!


----------



## unravel (Jun 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> oi I play HM too!!



Rune Factory is better but I love both HM and RF <3

Marry an animal? you cant have a baby xD


----------

